# When curing meats...Following Labeled Directions...  There can be printing errors....



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a copy from a post I made in another thread.... I thought it was important enough to start this thread......  

So now we have one example of errors that you need to be aware of....   

*************************************************************************************

While we are on the subject of cure and following recipes.....   While checking my Rytek Sausage Making book and following the above discussion.....

I came across a TYPO in my book and double checked to be sure.....  

Notice the 100# column first.... amount of cure 4 oz. both in Rytek and 4 oz. Susan Minor.....

Notice the  10# column now.... amount of cure  1/2 tsp. Rytek    and    2 tsp. Susan Minor..... 

Rytek edition copyright 1976 is the edition I have... 

I guess this boils down to one very simple rule..... When it comes to curing meat,

*Get Educated*.... because you can't trust the, printer, typist, proofreader etc...  

It doesn't matter.... you are responsible for your own safety...  That includes information you get from me...

I can make mistakes just as easy as the next person...













Venison Summer Sausage (2).jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 11, 2012






*http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts*

Use as directed, more is not better and it can be toxic.

To ensure that the cure is distributed more evenly in your sausage,

mix it with the liquid that your recipe calls for, or mix it with the meat prior to grinding.

*CURE #1*

Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:


Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.5 lbs.1 tsp..20 oz.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..60 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.6 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2012)

Good Points Dave.
FWIW Rytek changed the recipe and corrected the cure to 2 tsp's/10 lbs in his '84 edition.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

There are dozens of recipes in the early copy (1976) that I have which are incorrect, every single cured and smoked sausage recipe, the 10 lb. batch only specifies 1/2 a tsp of cure, from what I have seen.

Even in the newest edition, there are some questionable recipes.


~Martin


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been using the search bar for venison summer sausage and keep running into variations that require 3tbs of Morton TQ for 5 lbs of meat. On one old thread someone added 2 tbs of kosher salt to the 3 tbs of TQ to bring the salt level to where they wanted it. I was wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## diesel (Dec 12, 2012)

I use the graph above. 

Aaron.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I've been using the search bar for venison summer sausage and keep running into variations that require 3tbs of Morton TQ for 5 lbs of meat. On one old thread someone added 2 tbs of kosher salt to the 3 tbs of TQ to bring the salt level to where they wanted it. I was wondering if I'm missing something.




:icon_eek:

~Martin


----------

